# Carbon fiber hood...



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

Anyone know if there is a carbon fiber hood available for a B13? If so, where would I be able to get one from?


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2002)

*Carbon Fiber Hood B13*

If I am not mistaken import...fiberimages.com does make one for the B13. If you look in the past issues of the SOLM, there is a pic of a B13 Sentra with the hood on it!!! (Can't say which issue for sure though...sorry)!!! Also, I am not sure but I think that there is another post concerning the same thing!!!


----------



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

*carbon fiber hood*

Yup your absolutley right FiberImages does make a carbon fiber hood for the 91-94 B13 Nissan Sentra. Best price ive found on them is through AEI performance alter ego imports (there website is AEIperformance.com 
Nissan Sentra 91-94
A.E.I. PRICE $590
This is the price given to me for my B13 because I live on the east coast.....the hood itself (as we know is light as hell! the best quality but shipping sometimes is higher because its a bigger package, your shipping might be cheaper because you might live closer. Give em a try! Happy Honda Hunting!


----------



## GregV (Apr 30, 2002)

importcartuner said:


> *Anyone know if there is a carbon fiber hood available for a B13? If so, where would I be able to get one from? *


I'm waiting for my first prototype, upon approval, we'll have them available for low $500s.


----------



## sunnysentra (Jul 24, 2002)

Greg, what about fiberglass hoods? Are they making them? They must be cheaper than carbon fiber. What do you think about glass and about a glass hoods with vents like the Pulsar GTI-R? I thought about glass fenders also and maybe a factory looking front clip that is glass or lightweight resin. 
Chris 92 classic


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

I don't think that fiberglass fenders would be any lighter than the factory ones. Maybe carbon fiber fenders. But for the price. Keep us informed on the carbon fiber hoods though. How about carbon fiber rear deck lid?


----------



## sunnysentra (Jul 24, 2002)

maybe alluminum hood? Carbon fiber is too much money for just a hood.


----------



## Sr20 B12 (May 1, 2002)

sunnysentra said:


> *maybe alluminum hood? Carbon fiber is too much money for just a hood. *


Aluminum hoods are not good. Aluminum holds heat (which is not good over a hot engine).


----------



## sunnysentra (Jul 24, 2002)

alluminum disapates quickly., not holds it. grab that alluminum foil off the grill some time and find out. Also alluminum radiators disapate heat much quicker that the old copper units. 

CD


----------



## GregV (Apr 30, 2002)

BORNGEARHEAD said:


> *I don't think that fiberglass fenders would be any lighter than the factory ones. Maybe carbon fiber fenders. But for the price. Keep us informed on the carbon fiber hoods though. How about carbon fiber rear deck lid? *


Rear decklids are also due in.


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

GregV said:


> *
> 
> Rear decklids are also due in. *




Please keep us informed. Thank you.


----------

